# How many BMW boards do you browse?



## crete (May 16, 2003)

I'm curious to know how many other BMW boards you browse, subscribe and even post to. Which one do you mostly call home. I know I've seen many of you on different boards but some tend to stay with one most of the time.

So far the few that I browse are...

Bimmerfest
Bimmerforums
BMW at Roadfly
East Coast BMW
M5 Board

Some are better for one thing or another, but overall they all seem to provide a wealth of knowledge about all BMWs.

If you know of other good ones, let us know...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I read the Fest and the M5board regularly. There are also a few german boards I'm visiting.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I agree, each one has its own personality and specialty.

Bimmerfest is my favorite for European Delivery info.

Roadfly for the E30, E38, and E39, plus the Crevier Parts Counter.

Bimmerforums and *BimmerBoard* for E38 info. Alot of E38 DIY'ers at those two places.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I mostly post to this forum, but http://www.norcalbmw.com/forum/ is useful for SF area goings on, and since I see you live in Mtn. View...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm pretty much addicted to BimmerFest :loco: . I check out RF if I'm bored, I think I've posted there five times.

-Mark


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Browse others, post only on this one.

Bimmerfest
Roadfly
M3Forum.net
Fanatics (usually just the OT board for laughs and the pics :bigpimp: )


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> I mostly post to this forum, but http://www.norcalbmw.com/forum/ is useful for SF area goings on, and since I see you live in Mtn. View...


Thanks, I didn't know about norcalbmw, I just registered and look forward to reading about the goings on in the NorCal area.


----------



## SKT174 (Jul 16, 2004)

I visit the following .. :loco:

Bimmerfest
BMW Forums 
BMW Tips 
BMW Planet 
Bimmer Info 
BMW Portal 
BMW Board 
BMW Car Forum 
BMW Nation

But I only post in Bimmerfest :thumbup: and Bmw-Forums


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

I frequent and post often at E46Fanatics.com.
This is the only other board I frequent.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Has anyone visited this forum...

DTM Power

There's a thread devoted to posting video clips and much more... :thumbup:


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

none, i'm afraid of what alex might do to me if he caught me cheating.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

ttt


----------

